# Ways to Find....



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I was wondering how to go about finding out what the meat goat market would be in my area? Like how many people want goat meat and what prices I should charge for kids. is there a site that shows what the demand is for certain areas?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Get thyself a copy of Captal Press. They have auction prices.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/ams.fet ... sPageGoats

All major markets as well as projections.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Sideplaner said:


> All major markets as well as projections.


So since my state isn't liststed, I don't live near a "major market"?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Local Auctions....


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

http://woodburnlivestockexchange.com/
I hit Google and this is the first thing that came up. 
I typed in Oregon Goat Sales
The internet is a wonderful thing.
My local market is 25 miles from me amd is on the 3rd sat of the month. From experience, saturday auctions are way better than those held during the week.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I was more wanting to know how you would go about finding out who in ones local community would be interested in goats. Like the ethnic communities that eat goat more than us white folk! Do you think that just putting an ad in the local papers would work? I would like to hear froms those who sell in their communities and how you found your customers.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have not sold that many, so hope this helps. Add in the paper, or craigs list, I would go with craigs list first since its free. If you have enough to sell might be able to get a family that only buys from you. If you do have a auction near by you could make up some cards and hand them out. I have not done this yet, but am planning on it, figure whats the worst that could happen. Also since 10% comission is killing me going to put a bill board up, I live on a major hwy, and have a casino right up the road. I think any idea that doesnt cost alot of money to do is worth trying.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks! They average about $1/lb live weight. Seems low. I shall keep searching.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you find out which ethnic group is the most popular, you could then find out when their holidays are and can usualy get better prices at that time. Where I am we have alot of hispanics, so I try selling around may 5th or easter. Last year I sold a buck at the sale the weekend before may 5th, he was 54lbs and got $150 for him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What is the difference between an auction that just has the name, vs one that says 'Graded?' There is one in our state that is Graded, they had different 'selections' listed and the price they were selling for, seemed to sell much better than our local auction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

I was paid 1.89 per lb on my 43 lb kids Saturday at my local auction. I would have to have 2.50 per Lb. to let someone come get one that I chose and bring it to the front gate. A Graded auction is where you are paid by the quality of your animals, there is a USDA grader at that auction that decides if your animals are 1, 2, or #3 before the bidding ever starts. Another version of Graded auction is no auction at all but a buying station with set daily prices for your goats depending on grade 1,2or 3


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HoosierShadow, If you have the time before you do sale, I would say go and watch the auctions. You can find alot out just by watching. For example, you have 2 kids that weigh the same, 1 is dairy, the other boer, meat wise, the bore will always go for more per pound. Not only that maybe you could find your own buyers and save $$ on comission.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I went to town today and while in the grocery store I walked over to the Mexican tortilla lady. i asked her about people that might be interested in buying meat goats. She got a tad exicted! I told her that IF I get kids this year they wouldn't be born til early May, too late for Cinco de Mayo this year, but next year I will breed earlier for like March babies. She said to let her know! I think I found a small market for the goats for meat!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Way to go!!!! I hope it all works out and she takes all your kids!....well unwanted kids lol


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Great job Itchysmom! My husband works in AG and talked to his growers Latino workers and got a positive response as well.  So thankful that we live in an area with such a strong sense of community! <3


----------

